# Please help me...Leaky gas/Fish Odor/Constipation/Soft Stool/etc...



## MrMcFartsalot (Oct 5, 2016)

Where do I start? For one thing, I don't even know if I have IBS because I haven't been diagnosed with it yet. As a child, I have always been a little bloated but I could hold my farts until I got to the bathroom or until I got home. I am now an undergraduate student in his third year coping with something that came out of bumf*** nowhere. Back then, I always had morning diarrhea because of stress but that got better. One summer day, I realized that I couldn't hold my farts in anymore. And this was on the train. Since the beginning of September, I had leaky gas. I obviously couldn't smell it, despite my nose being as keen as a fox's. Imagine yourself going to school, and all of a sudden, you feel some rumbling from your large intestines on the left side underneath your ribs, and then you feel a warm sensation from your hole. That was when people start rubbing their noses, coughing, and running to the other train car. This has always happened since then. Some people said it smelled like fish. Even my classmates smell it. My family and friends couldn't smell anything but strangers did. No one believed me. I can no longer go to any social events. I am reluctant to step outside my home but I have to keep track of 5 classes.

Ever since it started, I took medication like Pepto-bismol for the gas, and even Devrom to ease the smell. No one ever told me that it was useless against leaky gas until I saw these forums. I even tried Shreddies. Although one of the reviews said it didn't work for leaky gas, I was in disbelief. And after I spent 40 dollars on a pair of boxer briefs, I never felt so foolish in my entire life. My gp prescribe Align for me, a probiotic with only Bifidobacterium infantis. It doesn't really work. I went to a GI doctor. She stuck her finger up my bum and said I had no sphincter problems. I also had a urea breath test for SIBO. The results came back negative. I went to a psychologist and he prescribed me zyprexa. He said it was either delusion or it's happening. It was the latter. Of course I know it's happening because I am sometimes ridiculed by strangers, and I am completely aware of others' reactions. Zyprexa, a medication for bipolar and schizo disorder, causes diabetes, obesity, and brain problems in the long run so I didn't take it, for the sake of my future career. I'm a premed student, after all. And you know this situation is terrible when certified practitioners and a premed student don't even know what this illness is.

I changed to a paleo diet. I cut off all forms of sugar, even fruit, but I kept eating rice. I cut out dairy for a month. I even started taking Chinese herbal medicine but that always gave me morning diarrhea. My mother believes Chinese herbal medicine is a panacea. I realized I wasn't really lactose intolerant because I could have a large bowl of mac n cheese but that drastic change in diet for one day gave me oily stool. Every time I use the bathroom, I have to strain to get a bowel movement with soft stool. I don't know what's going on. My doctor referred me to get a ct scan. It looks like I'm going to have to try those schizo meds as a last resort. It's been a terrible month and I've already seriously contemplated suicide three times. Please help me.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Try not to go down the anti-psychotic route, if that were the case, the thousands of people on this forum would all be crazy- unlikely. See a colorectal doctor and ask for a proctogram, that might help to diagnose any physical defects.

Double up the shreddies if need be, but you are not crazy and anti-psychotics will only cause more damage in the long run. I am about to start tibial nerve stimulation for my LG, so there are things you can try... Good luck.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

counsiousness creates matter, not the other way around. You can't be scizo.

The problem is the eating plan paleo and the no fruit. Ketones are terrible for the colon. You need acetones to poop.

The cause of back pain is an abdominal problem, either gas, liquid, or solid. You don't have acetones in your colon. You have ketones. Acetones disengage from tangling up. Ketones congregate.

Melted cheese plugs up the large intestine due to the ketones in saliva.

ketone removal includes apple cider vinegar, grape wine or vinegar

and/or colonics


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Usually mucus has a slight fishy smell. Do you have mucus (clear or near clear discharge, smells fishy)?

Do you notice the D problem mainly after eating? Or does it happen randomly?

Is the wetness even just mucus? or always liquid stool? Can you pinpoint it to mainly after eating?


----------

